# troffers in drywall ceiling



## gunnut666 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi
Customer wants to replace the ancient 2x4 troffers in their drywall ceiling.
Years ago, I installed troffers that had an oversize lip and flaps on the back, the same scheme as old-work cut-in switch boxes.
I have not been able to find this type of fixture, and I don't even know the name of that method of installation.
Have they been outlawed ?
The only thing I can find is expensive wing or gate kits or flange kits.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

You need a flange kit


----------



## gunnut666 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks.
I've seen the flange kits, they seem to require lumber framing.
The mfgr site and cut sheet do not specify.


----------



## gunnut666 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi
Is that old mounting style no longer code compliant ?
Has anyone used the flange kits ?
Any pointers ?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

The flange kits work very well,but they do require framing around them.
You may be able to modify the existing framing of the old openings.
There may be a fixture which has built in mounting system, but they would be very pricey.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

gunnut666 said:


> Hi Customer wants to replace the ancient 2x4 troffers in their drywall ceiling. Years ago, I installed troffers that had an oversize lip and flaps on the back, the same scheme as old-work cut-in switch boxes. I have not been able to find this type of fixture, and I don't even know the name of that method of installation. Have they been outlawed ? The only thing I can find is expensive wing or gate kits or flange kits.


 unless the old housings are really beat up , why don't you try retrofitting these to an LED panel ? Certainly less time consuming and probably less money too ? People want what they want , but often don't know other options exist .


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

Have new lens cut, paint the trim retrofit, to led or even t8. The ones you are talking about are a PITA, if you must change the fixtures, flange kit. If memory serves, the flange kits needs the same rough opening as the fixtures you are replacing.


----------



## gunnut666 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks all

They had already been retrofit to T8, and from 4 lamp to 2 lamp.
There are at least two different models.
Most are missing the lens doors.
I've found a flange kit that doesn't need lumber framing, they hang from the roof trusses.


----------

